# Sharp Aquos lc32d62u right side of screen distorted



## phsyco009 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a Sharp Aquos lc32d62u and the right side of the screen is distorted. If any1 know whats wrong with it and how to fix it that would be greatly appreciated. here is a picture of what the screen looks like.
http://i48.tinypic.com/dlqagp.jpg


----------



## phsyco009 (Aug 7, 2012)

here's a video of what it shows as well incase it helps
Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced.

The few times that I've seen a similar issue was with computer monitors, and it was a hardware fault.


----------

